# How long after piping till they hatch?



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Randy and Swingers eggs have started piping #2 just started today and #1 started 48 hours ago maybe a little more. I'm just wondering how long it usually takes for them to hatch after the pip mark because the weather has been getting hot here the last few days and my little humidity reader I have on top of the cage has been at around 15% (on the dry side) 

Does anyone know how long until you need to start worrying that the chick may be stuck?
Thanks


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mine hatched pretty quickly after pipping – I had checked on them as they were pipping, went away for a bit, come back and there they were, little pink chicks! The same thing happened with each of them, I couldn’t believe it. Anyway, the normal hatch time is usually 24-36 hours, but some can hatch sooner than that. Anything longer, and you may need to assist hatch. I believe the weather can play a part as well when it comes to hatching, there is more information here: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/assisted-hatches-updated.html.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Renae
The last clutch they had I never got to see a pip mark so this is the first time I've seen it  the chick I think has been doing it's cutting through but hasn't hatched yet.
I might have to try and get them out the box to look at the egg closer.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I looked at it and I can feel the chick in there and here it chirping, the piping/cutting has only gone less than a centimeter in now approx 50 hours, it looks like it started going in line with the air cell but now into the air cell. It looks like 3 pip marks pretty much.

For that amount of time I'm getting worried, should I assist it or wait? I just don't want to wait to long.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Back again, when I candled I couldn't see any veins so took the risk and assisted his hatch very slowly. He had already absorbed the blood and yolk, but had some membrane stuck to him and his wing over his eye. I broke away half the shell and let him wriggle the rest of the way out


----------

